# stanza slipps out of gear



## jcmx (Jan 26, 2008)

Ive got a 91 stanza and we just replaced the origional non-slip tranny with a used lsd tranny,and we got it to run but when you get it to about 20-25mph it slips out of gear. If you put it into 2nd you can run it to about 40mph, at 4500 to 5000 rpm, and reverse works fine, what would cause this, could it be that this tranny has been sitting so long that all the old fluid is gummed up? or is this a more serious problem? when we changed the fluid after running it it came out dark red almost brown.


----------

